# Whoa!



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Did the site format get changed or is that just my computer?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

The former. 

There's one more change in the forum layout. See if you can spot it.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Nothing's different here . . .


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Dodecaplex said:


> Nothing's different here . . .


Push the "F5" key ...


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Air said:


> The former.
> 
> There's one more change in the forum layout. See if you can spot it.


The percussion forum now includes "other instruments" ??


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> Push the "F5" key ...


Oh, I see. I mainly use the "What's New?" thing to navigate the forum, which is why didn't notice the change.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Air said:


> The former.
> 
> There's one more change in the forum layout. See if you can spot it.


Access to Home page?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Why the change?! Off topic discussion is much more important!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'm so disoriented.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

So... what the change _mainly_ does is deprive non-members of our deepest insights. Good move. If they want to learn the deep stuff, they can enlist.

:devil:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

No major complaints, but what happened to the "more about polar bears" thread, started, I think, by Hilltroll? I can't find it any more. I know it must once have existed, because I downloaded a page of it onto my hard disk.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> No major complaints, but what happened to the "more about polar bears" thread, started, I think, by Hilltroll? I can't find it any more. I know it must once have existed, because I downloaded a page of it onto my hard disk.


SSHHHH! Do not mention that thread, at least with my name attached.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> SSHHHH! Do not mention that thread, at least with my name attached.


Oh, NOEZ!! What have I missed?!?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> No major complaints, but what happened to the "more about polar bears" thread, started, I think, by Hilltroll? I can't find it any more. I know it must once have existed, because I downloaded a page of it onto my hard disk.


It was deleted and I got a little telling off.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Hilltroll72 said:


> SSHHHH! Do not mention that thread, at least with my name attached.


I have absolute proof that it once existed!

(Probably part of the blame is mine for scoffing a bottle of port before participating in it).


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the format change is a good thing and makes sense. :cheers:
Maybe new members who join and immediately post "identifying music" threads will now see that dedicated forum right at the top, and stop posting them in random areas. My pet peeve.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm fine with the move. After all, this is a _classical _forum, in which community topics should be secondary. And it gives a good first impression for visitors, they shouldn't have to (and really shouldn't _first_!) see some of our blundering discussions in the community forum.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm fine with the move. After all, this is a _classical _forum, in which community topics should be secondary. And it gives a good first impression for visitors, they shouldn't have to (and really shouldn't _first_!) see some of our blundering discussions in the community forum.


*Blundering!* It's a search for the _truth_, _Huilun_. Much great thinking could be extracted from those threads. Well, maybe not _much_; would you buy _some_?


----------

